
Deterministic Components for Interactive Distributed Systems - alexkon
http://ithare.com/deterministic-components-for-interactive-distributed-systems-with-transcript/
======
fapjacks
I thought the format of the information presented on this site would make the
information hard to consume, but for some reason, it was the opposite.

------
camkego
Looks awesome, any chance the a video of the presentation is, or will be
available?

~~~
camkego
It is also worth noting this seems like it relates to the way hardware RTL
(VHDL/Verilog) designers basically build and test their systems. I think that
software developers in general have a few things to learn from the hardware
guys about testing.

~~~
ramchip
> I think that software developers in general have a few things to learn from
> the hardware guys about testing.

People say that a lot, but do you have any concrete suggestions?

I find there's a big difference between testing when it's half your budget
(HW), and when it's 10 or 20% (SW).

